# Happy Easter, Everyone!!!!



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

HAPPY EASTER!!!!!!!!!! :stars: I know that this is a day early, but I am SURE I'll forget to do it tomorrow. :roll:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy  Easter Everyone !!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Easter to All.... :grouphug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!!!! *


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hope everyone has a great Easter!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Happy Easter!*

Jesus said,


> "I am the resurrection and the life. Whoever believes in me, though he die, yet shall he live: and everyone who lives and believes in me shall never die." John 11:25-26


KW, that is very cute!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Happy Easter!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Happy Easter to everyone from our farm to yours!

KW Farms Love the picture!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> "I am the resurrection and the life. Whoever believes in me, though he die, yet shall he live: and everyone who lives and believes in me shall never die." John 11:25


 :thumbup: ray:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, today I do have time to say Happy Easter to all. :rose: My mom and sister are visiting from Arkansas and yesterday turned out to be the best for a family Easter get together. (22 people)
It was great as there were a lot of city kids who got to bottle feed baby goats and have a real egg hunt in the barn and hold baby rabbits. Great fun.
Today we are being quiet and resting.


----------

